# Maine State Beekeepers Association Meeting!



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Hi Erin,

Two good speakers. I'm sure Cindy will tell the story of the swarm in Ellicottville.I heard she went door to door looking for a ladder.

Sorry I can't make it this year.Same day as SABA in Albany.Tough choice.

Say Hi to Jenifer and Cindy for me and I'll see them in Boone.Looking foward to some of that local "spring water".

Have fun in Orlando.I see Larry has you on a panel in the "sideliner" program.

Jack


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

I may be there.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Brac- 
hope you can make it, it will certainly be a great time!
-E.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

*Sign up for the Maine State Beekeepers Association meeting on line!*

You can now register for the MSBA meeting featuring Jennifer Berry and Cindy Bee on line!
Here's the link:
http://www.mainebeekeepers.org/MSBA_Annual_Mtg.shtml
Hey all you fine Beekeepers of New England (and the rest of the world)...
Come on up to Maine for a great meeting!
-Erin


----------

